# First overnighter a success!



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

My daughter and I pulled the first overnighter with our packgoats this weekend. The trip couldn't have went better. I was worried the goats would have some issues with sleeping under a suspended tarp, but they layed down and didn't make a sound all night. I only have two sets of panniers at the moment, so one lucky goat got to pack my fly rod and nothing else... The other two had the tent, sleeeping bags, pillows, food, water, tarp, and a couple beers.

I'll see what I can do about posting a few pictures in a while.


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

I don't know if these pictures are coming in big enough to see, but this is Emma (my daughter) leading the packers. We only went in a couple of miles to make sure I had enough time to situate camp before it got too dark.


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

Purest strain of cutthroat trout in the world.


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

Emma and "Snowflake" cooking hot dogs...


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hanging out at camp.


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

Goats getting ready for bed, and Emma leading the pack string out the next morning.


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

"Radar" with 30 lbs. He acted like it wasn't there.


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)




----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

Emma, Radar, Newman, and Snowflake ready to hit the trail.


----------



## cryptobrian (Apr 26, 2012)

Nice! Looks like you all had really good time!


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

What fun!!


----------



## joecool911 (Jul 3, 2010)

Looking forward to that later this year. Won't be packing anything, but they are going elk and bear hunting this fall.


----------



## Curtis.King (May 20, 2012)

I'm right behind ya in Washington.
I have three Alpine wethers in training. All are still under two years of age. We will do a couple of backpacking trips this summer but I will be doing most of the packing. Can't wait till the Boys are in the two hundred pound catigory. The training is lots of fun but the waiting is the hard part.

The memories of time spent with your children will last a lifetime. Twenty years from now she will look at those photos and grin. Twenty years from now you will look at those photo's and smile as a tear slowly leaks out of the corner of your eye. As a father with three daughters I can speak from experience. Thanks for sharing the PICS of your trip. Those are some nice looking goats.

Curtis King Burbank WA.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Totally agree, those are some sweet pics! The packs with the pillows and bags look HUGE  Thanks to Curtis I to am just starting to train a packer. Though I dont hunt I do have ever intention to take him fishing!!! Cant think of a better plan to have him pack my tack, lunch, and a few other odds n ends while I just fish my fingers to the bone  With the lack of real weight, am going to jump the gun and get him started so I can have him with me hopefully this coming steal head season. If nothing else he can keep me company.


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Nice photos. Havn't taken our goats overnight yet, but did take them on a 4 mile hike. They are a little fat and out of shape, but other than the one that wanted to keep laying down, they did ok. Free range grass must be too much food for them I guess. They roam on 9 acres with lots of feed, and are fat. So... tryiing to get them in shape.
Here is a video of the hike crossing water (three different streams). 
The one goat does real well with my daughter (better than me packing them). Took video of them crossing the water. Two of them didn't mind too much but "Treasure" sure did (my daughter named him, not me....).


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

ok, video paste didnt' work... Here it is again. Fun time so far with the goats, going on an overnighter soon.

[youtube:ya1l4mmz]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85YR-_BfLmQ&feature=player_embedded[/youtube:ya1l4mmz]


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Nice pics & nice vid! Took five of my trainees, all but one who has had a bout of the runs, on a hike / fishing trip with the family into the high country this weekend. I just got a saddle for my biggest doe, Betty, she's only 130 pounds & just over a year old but she's gonna go elk hunting with me this fall and carry about ten pounds of gear for me, I carry about a 30 lb pack so it will help. It will also be fun to have her along.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

The one with the blue collar looks alot like my Legion


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Who's the old goat in the sunglasses? ;-)


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Bob Jones said:


> Who's the old goat in the sunglasses? ;-)


Hey now, don't be talking about my wife that way!


----------



## Bowslayer2 (Oct 1, 2011)

Hi,
I had a few questions on your overnighter. Did you tie the goats up or highline them, or did they just roam free? I was thinking I should highline my goats to keep them near? Don't want them wandering off or getting scared off during the night, but it may just be my severe inexperience talking. I am trying to figure out the weights to have the goats pack. From the first trip, I am thinking about keeping each goat around 20 pounds each until they get in better shape. 

If you have any pointers from your first trip (what to do and not to do) it would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## StykbowMT225 (Feb 21, 2012)

I set up a tarp much like the one on the right hand side of this forum. I bought a couple screw anchors (round eye on a lag bolt) and screwed them into a couple trees. I tied the goats to the bolts (with swivels included). I didn't tie up the goats until it was almost dark either. Let them walk around at their leisure until it is time for bed.

I find it is difficult to invent things to bring along on a short trip. 20lbs per pack may be a bunch of extra water. Of course if you bring a young girl along who wants 2 pillows, some books, etc, it helps


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Love the photo of the goats butting heads! They're such flashy colors too!


----------



## 75johndeere (Jun 11, 2011)

Dave said:


> The one with the blue collar looks alot like my Legion


If you ever get rid of him let me know i saw him on your site today and wanted him


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Thanks. Dont expect that to happen BUT seeing how we are using the same bucks next year and we had 2 boys and 4 girls all with the same color pattern this year, am hoping for more of the same next year. Was funny, the one year we wanted bucks rather then does and we had a 70/30 doe year... go figure. 

Seeing how I made it through the work week... barely, Ill take a few of the boys on a walk and get some pics. The last walk we went on I took the pics with my phone and then the next day went fishing and fell in. Will see if the micro sd card is readable now


----------

